# Predator Fleece PANTS are HERE!!! Jackets too!



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

These are the pants we've all been waiting for!! Predator really out did themselves with the Fall Grey Pattern in the pants and jacket. Just received them today,things went fast and here is what I have left from my 1st order. I accept paypal to this email address.
[email protected]
$85ea TO YOUR DOOR for any item!! 
If you have any questions about anything let me know!!
Thanks, Sam

2-Deception Brown fleece 6 pocket pants size Med
4-Deception Brown fleece 6 pocket pants size LG
2-Fall Grey fleece 6 pocket pants size LG
2-Fall Grey fleece jackets size XL

Here is the description for the NEW pants!!
380 gram heavyweight fleece 
Two extra side cargo pockets with flap closure 
Zippered front 
Inside waist band for suspendors 
All stress points are flat-fed seamed or bar-tracked for extra strength 
34" inseam 
Colors available: DC, FG 
Sizes - M - 3XL

Description for fleece jacket
380 Gram heavyweight fleece 
Material combined with a wind barrier 
Ultra quiet 
Four zippered pockets 
Colors available: DC, GD, FG 
Sizes - M - 3XL


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT for the new stuff!!


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT for the night and pm's answered! Thanks!


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

Great guy to deal with! If I didnt have a homemade pair of these pants, id have a set in the mail!


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

1 Xl FG jacket 
1 Lg FG pants
1 LG DCB pants 
have been sold! pm's have been answered
Thanks, Sam


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

How heavy are these jackets? Are they an outer layer type of fleece or one to wear under another jacket?


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> How heavy are these jackets? Are they an outer layer type of fleece or one to wear under another jacket?


More of a mid to heavy weight, these jackets are very warm!! They are for sure a outer layer jacket. The wind barriar makes them nice!!!!

Also, The Fall Grey gear has sold out!! Only the Brown Deception is what I have left. Thanks for the business fellers!!


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Will you be getting more FG in?


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Will you be getting more FG in?


Pm sent to ya!


----------



## Jacack (Sep 24, 2005)

bump for a great product


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

thanks for the business today everybody!! All pm's emails and phone calls have been answered!!  Lets do it again tomorrow!!


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt for the mornin!


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

This is some nice stuff fellers! Let me know if you have any questions about any of it!!


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey this is a Great guy to deal with and a Great product.


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

boarman1 said:


> Hey this is a Great guy to deal with and a Great product.


Thanks Buddy, I appreciate the bump!!


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT for the night!!


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Blood_Trail7 (Nov 20, 2008)

Great guy to deal with here.

I ordered something that wasn't just right, Sam has agreed to take it back fully, and replace it with exactly what I want. He has gone out of his way to ensure that I'm happy, and the prices can't be beat anywhere online or in the store.
An excellent customer service attitude, and I'll only buy from Sam from now on for my predator camo needs and wants.
Don't pass this deal up!


----------



## Blood_Trail7 (Nov 20, 2008)

And, when I say "wasn't just right" I mean that it wasn't right for me - the garment itself was brand new, and exactly as described by Sam and Predator.
Also, was here within the week!


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

Blood_Trail7 said:


> Great guy to deal with here.
> 
> I ordered something that wasn't just right, Sam has agreed to take it back fully, and replace it with exactly what I want. He has gone out of his way to ensure that I'm happy, and the prices can't be beat anywhere online or in the store.
> An excellent customer service attitude, and I'll only buy from Sam from now on for my predator camo needs and wants.
> Don't pass this deal up!


thanks!! much appreciated!! I have to make sure my customers are happy!!
TTT for the night and all pm's have been answered!


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Got my fleece pants yesterday!
Can't wait for fall!


Thanks Sam!


John


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

What's the weather rating on the fleece suit?


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

phade said:


> What's the weather rating on the fleece suit?


As far as the temp rating, Predator dosen't list one. But I have bowhunted from WY, IA, and down south here where I live and have never had a problem in cold conditions. last year here it was 18 degrees one mornin and I did just fine with layeing under it. I sell alot to guys in the Midwest and they have always said it worked great out there. Sorry I don't have a specific number for ya, but can only tell ya from my experiences and others. Hope this helps some!!


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Bump for ya buddy! Can't wait for my Fleece Jacket/Pants (and Jacket for my Dad) to come in!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump :darkbeer:


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT all pms have been answered! Thanks guys!


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FLBowman1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Southern Sam if you were going to use the fleece jacket and pants as a outer layer, what would be the coldest weather you would hunt in before switching to a more insulated outer layer? I would like to use the fleece as a outer layer and wear wool thermals and or poly underneath..


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

FLBowman1 said:


> Southern Sam if you were going to use the fleece jacket and pants as a outer layer, what would be the coldest weather you would hunt in before switching to a more insulated outer layer? I would like to use the fleece as a outer layer and wear wool thermals and or poly underneath..


I have wore the fleece jacket bowhuntin in WY, IA and here in the south where I live, so I've had it in alot of different place with weather temps. This year I wore it in 18 degrees with really good thermal base layers and was fine! I can just imagine how the pants are gonna work out! In my honest oppinion, I would think with wool thermals you won't have to worry about the cold too much. The wind barriar is a huge help in this fleece line! I hope this helps some! If you have anymore questions I'll be glad to help you the best I can.
Thanks, Sam


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt for the morning!!


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

all pm's answered! thanks fo the business fellers!!


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT for the night folks!! I really appreciate everybodys business!!


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

PM sent. TTT


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Blood_Trail7 (Nov 20, 2008)

The best customer service on Archery Talk. Period. I returned the items purchased, and got a fast turnaround. Great communication the entire process, and a wonderful guy to deal with.
Highly suggest going here before you look around at what's cheaper - remember, you're going to get what you pay for.
Awesome guy. If you're looking for great camo, at a great price, with an excellent approach to keeping customers returning year after year, then Sam's your guy!


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

Blood_Trail7 said:


> The best customer service on Archery Talk. Period. I returned the items purchased, and got a fast turnaround. Great communication the entire process, and a wonderful guy to deal with.
> Highly suggest going here before you look around at what's cheaper - remember, you're going to get what you pay for.
> Awesome guy. If you're looking for great camo, at a great price, with an excellent approach to keeping customers returning year after year, then Sam's your guy!


Thanks man!! Really appreciate your business and the kind words!


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

If you're looking for some predator camo get it from Sam. He's the man. His service and prices cant be beat! One of the best experiences I've had here on AT when dealing with someone. Thanks again Sam! I'll be buying more from you in the future.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Bump....


----------



## jason coleman (Jan 24, 2006)

Sam I got my pants and jacket today, you da man,they are perfect thanks so very much.


----------



## Southern Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

jason coleman said:


> Sam I got my pants and jacket today, you da man,they are perfect thanks so very much.


Glad they worked out for ya Jason!! Thanks for the business everybody, its much appreciated!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump for ya brother! :darkbeer:


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

How about a bump for the best predator dealer on AT.


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

Up to the Top! Hope ya did well on your hunting trip!


----------



## 2rjs (Nov 18, 2008)

Bump for a great guy to do business with!!

The Predator fleece is awesome!


----------



## wpi-outdoors (Dec 3, 2008)

ttt for a great guy to do business with! Sam is the man to go to for all of your predator camo needs!


----------



## MTDreams (Oct 7, 2009)

*Pants*

Hi Sam,

Any of the pants left in stock? Looking for XL in the gray or brown.

Thanks


----------



## wpi-outdoors (Dec 3, 2008)

I placed my order today and can't wait to get my package 

:set1_applaud::set1_applaud:

Thanks Sam!


----------

